# level 5 taper



## Iowadrywall (Jan 3, 2015)

I have been a long time looker here but have not done any posting, anyway i was wondering if anyone has any experience with the level 5 taper bazooka??? I have done a bunch of looking on info on it but havent been able to find much. I realize they are prob not near as good as other brands but for half the price i was wondering if it would be worth adding one to the fleet. 
thanks !


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Haven't used a Level 5, but you can try the search box in the upper right hand corner to find comments about them. One thread that came up: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/goldblatt-level5-5260/


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

They are fine, Go good, No probs.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

JustMe said:


> Haven't used a Level 5, but you can try the search box in the upper right hand corner to find comments about them. One thread that came up: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/goldblatt-level5-5260/


Thanks! We've come a loonnnngggg way since the old Goldblatt days  Give us a try and save some big $$ Offer a great 5 year warranty and have superior and fast service. Thank You Much!!!!


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

If you decide that you don't want to go that route, I do some nice Tapetech rebuilds for around the same price. Very nice rebuilds. New tube, stainless sideplates, cable drum drive chain, nyliners, wheel plates, all assembled with much care and precision. Leak checked prior to shipment.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Level 5 and TT bazookas are the same if anyone was wondering.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

cazna said:


> Level 5 and TT bazookas are the same if anyone was wondering.


Say what?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gotmud said:


> Say what?


 They are just a copy of each other, Interchangable parts etc but the lastest TT might have some new features but for a long time, Same tapers.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

cazna said:


> They are just a copy of each other, Interchangable parts etc but the lastest TT might have some new features but for a long time, Same tapers.


That's interesting I would have never guessed that. If a guy was going to purchase a taper the Level 5 would be the obvious choice compared to TT based on price then. And their 5 year warranty.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Level5 said:


> Thanks! We've come a loonnnngggg way since the old Goldblatt days  Give us a try and save some big $$ Offer a great 5 year warranty and have superior and fast service. Thank You Much!!!!


so do you have to Register for a warranty like tape-tech at least I heard Tape Tech requires Reg


----------



## Iowadrywall (Jan 3, 2015)

thanks for the input guys! as far as the tapetech you have to register for the warranty and they give you points for every product registered to use towards free stuff, but when you try to send them an email of the product invoice it doesnt go through???


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Level 5 Warranty*

We offer a 5-year warranty on materials and workmanship. You do need to send in a card but we always error on the side of taking care of the customer . We don't do any points systems, etc., just offer an every day low price and do all we can to take care of the finisher!!! Thank you!


----------

